# Now I've seen everything ....



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Yep ! That's what the subject heading is ! Check this out ! LOL !!!

www.fishnflush.com


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Not new, but I didnt know there was a company dedicated to it....


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

now that is just creepy. imagine your fish watching you use the bathroom. *horrified*


----------



## mayastarocker (Dec 29, 2006)

I agree with robyn, that is disturbing... but it is cool though. More eeww than cool....><


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yeah, been around awhile now. There's even a sink aquarium I've seen.


----------



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

theres also a coffee table. the top lifts off and the entire stand is one big tank (roughly 25gallons IIRC)


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm glad I'm not a fish.


----------



## Windmills (May 22, 2006)

It states under "how it works" that: "Both fresh water and salt water can be added to our 2.2-gallon aquariums, but live coral should not be used."

Yeeesssssssss....I can't wait to put my moray eel in this!!


----------



## StarLab (Jan 14, 2007)

Hmmm... I think I might have a bit of "stage fright" trying to use that. LOL

Too many eyes watching me while I do my "business"


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

ebay sell alot of those coffee table fish tanks. They are kinda tacky if ya ask me.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 27, 2007)

> Yeeesssssssss....I can't wait to put my moray eel in this!!


Oh Noes!!! Not the Crevice Seeker!


----------

